Ask HN: What do you use for sharing photos among your friends and family? - msrshahrukh
======
lelima
Google photos, create an album and just add people, I've done many times with
many people and works great

~~~
Geeflow
Second that.

I have several long-running albums for different people to which I just add
photos that might interest them. That way it takes very little effort on my
part and they have all photos that I sent them neatly collected in one album.

------
ljsocal
Photos for iOS. In photos view, Select, check desired photos then tap share
(box with arrow) and “copy iCloud link”. You can then paste that link into
email, messenger or any other method you choose to communicate with family.

------
msrshahrukh
After a family trip or outing with your friends, there are lots of photos on
everyone's phone. How do you share them with each other? Which android/ios app
do you prefer?

